# Where to buy last year gear



## Bizzman

What is a good website that has outwear or gear discounted. Things from last season would be great. I could use a new jacket pants cheap


----------



## david_z

backcountryoutlet.com

Snowboard Ski Jacket - Snowboard Ski Jacket Sales - Men's Snowboard Ski Jacket | Reviews and Sale at SierraSnowboard.com

Never hurts to check out the steepandcheap.com / whiskeymilitia.com sites etc for deals, but they change their offers _very_ quickly so if you see something you like you better be ready to pull the trigger, it'll be gone a few minutes later.


----------



## Bizzman

ya i kno backcountry outlet very well and most of those one deal sites related to dogfunk/backcountry.
Howerver the sierra looks good!


----------



## david_z

yep all those one deal sites are Backcountry/Dogfunk sites. I think there are 8 or 9 of them out there...

Might want to try geartrader.com (also a Backcountry site, I think) that allows people to buy & sell their used gear.


----------



## Magnum626

You could search a bunch of them through one site. gearscan.com


----------



## c_mack9

evogear.com has great deals. i have bought a lot of last years gear from them in the last couple of months. check their outlet and then check google to see if they have any coupons.


----------



## Suburban Blend

Suburban Blend Deals on:
Jackets and Pants


----------



## Leo

TheDailySteal.com

Lot's of older outerwear on there for dirt cheap.


----------



## Bizzman

yup yup , gearscan is really cool. i didnt know aobut suburban or evo so got them..have so many sites lol! keep em comin


----------



## Bizzman

departmentofgoods.com


----------

